
The Future of Coding Schools - TheFullStack
https://medium.com/@velocity360/the-future-of-coding-schools-9219ecc1754f#.gvrox0dxl
======
davymac
Shameless self-promotion. Their homepage was also loaded with typos. Ugh.

------
xfour
Complete and shameless fluff advertising for velocity 360, evidently a coding
bootcamp.

